# Vá para os raios que te partam!



## utrehou

How strong is this expression? Is it something like "Get out of here" or stronger, like "Fuck off!" Anyone know?


----------



## Vanda

Also: go to hell!


----------



## utrehou

Olá Vanda! But how aggressive is it? Can it be friendly at all, joking, or is it really cruel?


----------



## Vanda

Generally it is aggressive. We are very angry when sending someone ''pro inferno'', ''pra os raios que o parta''.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Sei lá, nunca tinha visto essa expressão assim, no plural. Jurava que a expressão era _pro raio que o parta_. Dei uma olhada no Google agora e me pareceu que a forma no singular é imensamente mais freqüente que a no plural. Já a versão de Vanda, _pra os raios que o parta_, além de eu nunca ter visto, essa mistura de singular com plural ainda me soa agramatical.


----------



## mglenadel

A agramaticalidade do uso fortalece a imprecação, dando a noção que é tanto o ódio que sequer o falar é controlado.

Back to the main thread, "Vá pros raios que te partam" is a very strong form. It is closer to "go to f*cking hell!", always used in extreme anger.


----------



## utrehou

Obrigado a todos. 

The original phrase is from Clarice Lispector's "A hora da estrela." 

I think I will translate it as: "Get the fuck out of here."


----------



## Ariel Knightly

utrehou said:


> Obrigado a todos.
> 
> The original phrase is from Clarice Lispector's "A hora da estrela."
> 
> I think I will translate it as: "Get the fuck out of here."


Assim, tradução não é bem o meu forte, então se você quiser esperar a opinião dos outros, será sábio da sua parte. Mas eu não sei se essa tradução é a mais... fidedigna? Em termos de agressividade, as formas se equiparam, mas esse _fuck _pode ter ido um pouco além do que a Clarice Lispector pretendia. Quando você diz _Que fulano vá pro raio que o parta!_, você está deixando de mandá-lo pra uma série de outros lugares muito mais ofensivos. O original poderia ser _Vai tomar no c*!_, _Vai se fod**!_, _Vai pra pu** que te pariu!_, etc. Mas não foi nada disso; foi apenas um simples e agressivo _Vai para os raios que o partam_, sem qualquer palavra tabu para piorar ainda mais a ofensa.


----------



## Vanda

A minha versão sem plural foi desaviso, mesmo.

Well the idea of ''fuck you'' wouldn't suit for the period of the story. Our folk didn't use such an expression then. Better ''the hell'', ''go jump in the lake'' and the like.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Vanda said:


> Our folk didn't use such an expression then.


Really?...


----------



## utrehou

Yes, I think you are both right. It is very rare for Clarice to use obscenities. I can't think of any other examples. 

What would you think about "Get the hell out of here" ?


----------



## Vanda

Better!

Sim, Ariel. O conto de Clarice é de 1977, se não me engano a história é de bem antes (tenho que checar a data em que se passa). Os brasileiros não usavam este tipo de expressão nesses períodos. Dizer  _Vai tomar no c*!_, _Vai se fod**!_, _Vai pra pu** que te pariu _era restrito às classes ''desclassificadas'', o que não é o caso das personagens da Hora da Estrela, por mais 'peões' que eles fossem.


----------



## utrehou

Desclassificadas em que sentido, Vanda? Porque as personagens da Hora da estrela são da mais baixa classe social.


----------



## Vanda

Achei a época: 





> Pelos indícios que o  narrador nos oferece, o tempo é época em que Marylin Monroe já havia morrido -  possivelmente a década de 60 em seu fim ou a de 70 em seus começos - mas faz  ainda um grande sucesso como mito que povoa a cabeça e os sonhos de Macabéa.



Clase baixa sim, mas ''honrada'' (hehe); pobre mais limpa, a pobre Macabeia. O namorado bandido, com certeza, mas não está num ambiente de bandidos, pelo contrário ele quer ''subir'' na vida. Nesses ambientes pobres, atrasados do Brasil de então, palavrões não eram de uso entre as pessoas comuns.


----------



## utrehou

Pois é. De fato a frase é de um "médico de pobres," portanto bem mais alto do que a Macabéa, e como você diz, longe de um ambiente de bandidos.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Vanda said:


> Better!
> 
> Sim, Ariel. O conto de Clarice é de 1977, se não me engano a história é de bem antes (tenho que checar a data em que se passa). Os brasileiros não usavam este tipo de expressão nesses períodos. Dizer  _Vai tomar no c*!_, _Vai se fod**!_, _Vai pra pu** que te pariu _era restrito às classes ''desclassificadas'', o que não é o caso das personagens da Hora da Estrela, por mais 'peões' que eles fossem.


É, você deve ter razão. Sei que isso não está relacionado diretamente com o thread, mas acho interessante a forma como algumas pessoas mais velhas às vezes resolvem se ofender. Uma vez meu avô, que tem mais de 80 anos, chegou para um motorista e disse "És uma besta!", o que me fez rir. Também teve uma vez em que o meu tio virou para a minha avó e disse "Já fizeste merd*!", o que também me fez rir.



utrehou said:


> Yes, I think you are both right. It is very rare  for Clarice to use obscenities. I can't think of any other examples.
> 
> What would you think about "Get the hell out of here" ?


Bom, além  do grau de agressividade, outra coisa que é interessante levar em  consideração é o fato de que mandar alguém para o raio que o parta é uma  forma *estilosa *de se mandar alguém para a put* que  pariu. Talvez você devesse buscar uma expressão que fosse ao mesmo tempo  agressiva e estilosa. Pra mim, _Get the hell out of here_ já está bom, mas a gente poderia tentar algo ainda mais estiloso. Não sou nativo, então não saberia o que soa bem em inglês, mas gostei do _go jump in the lake_, que a Vanda sugeriu. Que tal _go fly a kite_?


----------



## utrehou

That's fascinating, Ariel. I didn't realize that it was uma forma estilosa mas isso combina melhor com o estilo de Clarice em que a agressividade está mais bem entendida do que falada. "Fuck off" etc. é muito pouco Clarice, além de ser de outra época. Obrigado.


----------



## mglenadel

Ariel Knightly said:


> [...]Pra mim, _Get the hell out of here_ já está bom, mas a gente poderia tentar algo ainda mais estiloso. Não sou nativo, então não saberia o que soa bem em inglês, mas gostei do _go jump in the lake_, que a Vanda sugeriu. Que tal _go fly a kite_?



"Go jump in the lake", "go fly a kite" are a tad too light-hearted. "Get the hell out of here" _could_ mean the speaker is concerned for the safety of the listener. 

I'd suggest "Get the hell away from me". It lets out the full extent of the loathing, while being just slightly blasphemous.


----------



## utrehou

Ah - just when we think we've got it... I am tending to agree with the last person who writes in, but I am going to agree with you now. I think "Get the hell out of here" might be best...


----------



## Vós

Olha pelo que eu entendo um pouquinho sobre minha língua de alma, this phrase is old-fashioned then it lost the ofensive worth in now, because there are another worst forms written already before here.

It is like sacripanta.

Na minha opinião é algo singular, pois não é ofensivo como 'vá para a pu## que o par##'; não deixa de ser ofensivo, não obstante.


----------



## Macunaíma

*Vá* para o raio que *o*/*a* parta! (você)
*Vai* para o raio que *te* parta! (tu)


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Vós said:


> Fora de tópico: agora estou com uma dúvida.
> 
> Como eu deveria ter escrito? "Na minha opinião é algo singular, pois não é ofensivo como 'vá para a pu## que o par##; não deixa de ser ofensivo, não obstante.
> 
> Ou
> 
> Como eu deveria ter escrito? "Na minha opinião é algo singular, pois não  é ofensivo como 'vá para a pu## que o par##; deixa de ser ofensivo,  não obstante.
> 
> Sendo claro que a oração subordinada neste caso é adversativa.
> 
> Não domino esta conjunção (não obstante), no entanto, estou com uma meta pessoal de escrever e falar por um caminho mais clássico.


Já deu uma olhada no dicionário?


----------



## Vós

Oh alguém respondeu... !

Eu apaguei para criar um tópico e tirar minha dúvida.

Ah dicionário estou num fórum de línguas, dicionário não responderia gramática, responderia?


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Vós said:


> Oh alguém respondeu... !
> 
> Eu apaguei para criar um tópico e tirar minha dúvida.
> 
> Ah dicionário estou num fórum de línguas, dicionário não responderia gramática, responderia?


Questão de gramática? Pelo que eu entendi, você simplesmente não sabe o que significa _não obstante_ e ficou com preguiça de checar o significado e o uso da expressão no dicionário.


----------



## Vós

Não, não...  a conjunção não obstante significa mas, no entanto, entretanto...

Não?

Pelo menos meu professor de gramática disse-me isto.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Vós said:


> Não, não... não obstante significa mas, no entanto, entretanto...
> 
> Não?


Isso. Qual é a dúvida então?


----------



## Vós

A dúvida é essa.

Exemplo:

"Na minha opinião é algo singular, pois não é ofensivo como 'vá para a  pu## que o par##, não obstante não deixa de ser ofensivo.

Ou

"Na minha opinião é algo singular, pois não   é ofensivo como 'vá para a pu## que o par##, não obstante deixa de ser ofensivo.

Parece-me ter muitos nãos ai está a dúvida.


----------



## uchi.m

Vós said:


> A dúvida é essa.
> 
> Exemplo:
> 
> "Na minha opinião é algo singular, pois não é ofensivo como 'vá para a  pu## que o par##, não obstante não deixa de ser ofensivo.
> 
> Ou
> 
> "Na minha opinião é algo singular, pois não   é ofensivo como 'vá para a pu## que o par##, não obstante deixa de ser ofensivo.
> 
> Parece-me ter muitos nãos ai está a dúvida.


Substitua_ não obstante_ por _mas_, _entretanto _e companhia e entenderá.


----------



## Vós

Agradecido.

Isto fica estranho, logo perguntei.


----------

